# Wie bepflanze ich meine Teichtaschen?



## dorfteich (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,
mein Teich war eigentlich schon fertig, als das Wasser klar wurde haben mir die steilen Folienwände so gar nicht gefallen und darum habe ich Teichtaschen angeschafft. Die nun nachträglich in den fertigen, befüllten Teich müssen.

Bepflanzt ihr eure Teichtaschen an Land fix und fertig und montiert sie dann im Teich?
Oder montiert ihr die leeren, erheblich leichteren Teichtaschen und befüllt sie dann unter Wasser?

Ich habe zwei Meter lange Naturagarttaschen mit zwei x neun Fächern und befürchte diese bepflanzt und mit Wasser vollgesaugt nicht mehr handeln zu können...

Andererseits glaube ich unter Wasser mit Sandlehmgemisch und der anhaftenden Erde an den Wurzeln eine Riesensauerei im Teich zu veranstalten...

Ich bitte Euch um schnelle Antworten damit ich noch bei schönem Wetter baden gehen kann! LG Martina


----------



## whisper (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich meine Teichtaschen?*

Hallo,

ich habe sie an Land befüllt.
Allerdings waren es bei uns nur je 2 Taschen aneinander (2x50cm) und ich habe sie mit Kies/Sand befüllt.
Liebe Grüße
Whisper


----------



## samorai (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich meine Teichtaschen?*

Hi Martina!
Ich setze die Pflanzen "blank" ein, ohne Substrat, die sollen ihre Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen. Außerdem die Samen die sich darin verfangen, kommen ohne Substrat auch zurecht.
Bei mir wachsen selbst versamte: Weiden,Tuja, Farn und __ Tannen und anderes. Da muss ich regelrecht " Unkraut" zupfen. 

    Ich hatte die Fotos schon mal hier eigestellt, da war es noch das 
zeitige Frühjahr!

 
Ist nicht viel zusehen, ich stelle morgen mal etwas grüneres ein
LG Ron!


----------



## dorfteich (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich meine Teichtaschen?*

Servus Ron,
bei Dir gehen die Matten wohl auch ins Trockene. Bei mir liegen sie auf der 40cm Stufe auf und hängen dann in den Tiefwasserbereich, ich muss sie schon alleine deshalb befüllen, also damit sie nicht aufschwimmen.
Aber ich habe reinen Quarzsand genommen, der die Pflanzen ohne Nährstoffe verankert.
Die kleinen Taschen habe ich gestern bepflanzt, im Trockenen und dann fixiert, ging ganz gut. Heute wage ich mich an die Zweimeterdinger, mal sehen....
Ich werden berichten und ein paar Fotos einstellen

Liebe Grüße Martina


----------



## samorai (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich meine Teichtaschen?*

Hi Martina!
Wie meinst Du das: 40 cm Stufe,und dann in den Tiefenbereich? In dieser Tiefe wächst aber keine normale Uferbeflanzung. Da könnten bestenfalls __ Teichrosen oder Seerosen gedeihen.
Bin mal auf Deine Fotos gespannt!
Hier meine von Heute! 

 

 

 

 ........Happy Feat läßt Grüssen..

LG Ron!


----------



## bowo (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich meine Teichtaschen?*

Hey Ron,

passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, aber du sagst, bei dir wachsen auch Weiden, __ Tannen etc. in der Ufermatte. 
Machst du dir da keine Sorgen wegen der Folie oder entfernst du die gleich wenn du sie siehst?

Gruß Bowo


----------



## samorai (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie bepflanze ich meine Teichtaschen?*

Hallo Bowo!
Da ist " Unkraut" zupfen schon angesagt.__ Tannen und Weiden gibt es schon nicht mehr, die wurden vorige Woche entsorgt, bzw. wenn ich eine entdecke. Die Ufermatte habe ich 2009 verlegt. Ich möchte keine Bäume an den Ufern !

LG Ron!


----------

